# Forest of Dean cycling: Family trail and Verderers Trail



## SpareSprocket (19 Nov 2012)

Yesterday morning, as the sun shine in a blue sky (a pretty damn rare occurrence here in Wales this time of year) my thoughts turned to where to go for a ride. Instead of heading deeper into Wales I thought I'd go in the opposite direction and loaded up the van with bikes, wife, child and dogs for a trip to the Forest of Dean.

We pulled up the Pedalabikeaway Cycle Centre and it was absolutely HEAVING !

My wife drew the short straw and took the dogs for a walk whilst my son and I tackled the family cycling trail on mainly disused railway lines. It's certainly not a challenging ride - my 7 year old managed it easily - in around 1.5 hours including a hot chocolate and Mars Bar stop at Mallard Pikes pond.

Returning to the cycle centre I fancied more of a challenge and had a go at what used to be called the FoDCA trail but is now known as the Verderers Trail. What a blast ! It's 90% singletrack and pretty smooth for the most part although there did seem to be a disproportionate amount of climbing (although it could just be that I'm unfit).

Some sections of singletrack were sublime, fast and flowing although it was very greasy yesterday and parts of the trail were covered in carpet of leaves. It made for an uplifting experience ! The relentless climbing eventually paid off though with an insane descent down something akin to a downhill course in places. I hadn't had so much fun in ages !

If you haven't been to the Forest of Dean, it's well worth it whether you're a hardcore rider or a family rider or both (as I seem to have become !)

I've got both routes as Google Earth KMZ files if anyone wants/needs them (just PM me) as, for some reason, I can't attach files to this post.


----------



## al-fresco (20 Nov 2012)

+1

I was there midweek in October and had the place pretty much to myself. I did the Verderers and Freeminers trails and found them a nice change from Llandegla (the only other trail centre I've used.) I thought the climbing was pretty good - plenty of switchbacks to keep the gradient from getting too steep. I never had to push so it can't be too bad. It was phenomenally muddy in parts though - especially on the temporary diversion that was set up due to the forestry felling diseased larches. Are they back on the regular route now? 

I liked the whole set up - small, friendly shop and a nice, reasonably priced, cafe. I'm not a big fan of artificial trails but I think they are useful for gaining confidence and improving technique. If you rode there regularly you'd certainly become very proficient at riding over tree roots - I've never seen so many! 

The whole Forest of Dean set up is very bike friendly - there was an off-road route from my campsite to the trailhead so I was able to ride there and back which was a lot better than having to use a car to get there. Well worth a visit.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2012)

I've done the family trail quite a few times - with friends and family and some people find it hard going (in fact last time one friend turned back to wait at the car after about 2 miles). Weekends do tend to be busy and don't expect to get a signal the whole way around. I must get around to exploring some of the other bits of it some time.


----------



## SpareSprocket (20 Nov 2012)

al-fresco said:


> +1
> It was phenomenally muddy in parts though - especially on the temporary diversion that was set up due to the forestry felling diseased larches. Are they back on the regular route now?


 
At the start of the Verderers Trail there were signs about a diversion but then at the top of the trail where it when through a recently felled section there were signs explaining why the trees had been felled so I assume that the diversion has now finished. I certainly didn't find any really muddy sections, just a few places where it was a little greasy - which was a pleasant surprise considering the rain that we've had of late.



summerdays said:


> I must get around to exploring some of the other bits of it some time.


 
Absolutely - it looks like there's loads of riding over there. As Arnie would say, I'll be back !


----------



## Linford (20 Nov 2012)

About 20 miles from mine. Done it with the kids on their bikes when they were younger on the family trail, and also the other one in the opposite direction which was a hoot 

Also been through there with the horses a few years ago (me on a mtb though - roads are too busy and fast to hack them in the forest)


----------



## 02GF74 (21 Nov 2012)

al-fresco said:


> I'm not a big fan of artificial trails but I think they are useful for gaining confidence and improving technique. .


 
so how does an artificial trail differ from, presumably if as you hint at it such a thing exists, a natural trail? surely both are man made.


----------



## al-fresco (22 Nov 2012)

02GF74 said:


> so how does an artificial trail differ from, presumably if as you hint at it such a thing exists, a natural trail? surely both are man made.


 
I would define an artificial trail as one specifically designed and built for mountain bike riding. It is typically a short loop in a forest, close to a car park. (It is also frequented by a lot of people who ride much better than I do.) Around here there are a lot of forestry and farm tracks, byways and bridleways, medieval drove roads and some open access hills and moorland. I don't believe that I hinted anything about them being 'natural' but they don't feature much in the way of planned features like berms, jumps or drop-offs.


----------



## SpareSprocket (23 Nov 2012)

[QUOTE 2166579, member: 76"]We are off to Ashton Court this weekend for a couple of laps, unless of course Ashton Court has been blown away in this wind.[/quote]

It won't be the wind that you need to worry about, unless AC has changed in the last few years it'll be the mud. The soil there is just clay and is horrendous in the wet !


----------

